# Punkte sammeln Ende November



## trhaflhow (25. Oktober 2009)

hallo 

ich habe ende nov., genauer gesagt in der woche vom 
23.11-27 ( ev auch 29)11. zeit und ( wie fast immer) lust zum biken.
wenns wetter erlaubt gerne pfalz. ja ich weiss hoffnungsloser optimist

gerne auch gardasee oder tessin.
ich werde am wochenende zuvor noch arbeiten müssen und habe da dann viel zeit um nach passendem wetter zu suchen.
übernachtung: bin für alles offen. hätte auch nen VW bus mit standheizung( bin aber comfort - wellnesshotel nicht abgeneigt)

für mädels aus dem norden kein problem gibt den flugplatz FMM direkt vor der haustüre (2x tgl berlin und hamburg) bike in box ab in den flieger, hier ausladen, bike ins auto, box bei mir in die garage ( der mann zu hause passt darauf auf) und ab in den süden

wenn hier ger überhaupt nix geht dann gibts ja immernoch die kanaren 
1 woche ( kann ab 23.11. und muss am 4.12 8h wieder bei meinem arbeitgeber aufschlagen.)

also wer lust hat einfach melden


----------



## trhaflhow (4. November 2009)

ok nach 2x hintereinanter nassem popo und kalten füssen haben sich die pläne geändert

26.11.-3.12. lanzarote, dort dann rennrad mieten 

mitfahrerinnen immernoch wilkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (4. November 2009)

Wenn ich Zeit und Geld hätte, wäre ich mit von der Partie.


----------

